# Lexington, KY: UKON 2008



## hida_jiremi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey!

Only three weeks remain to preregister to run an event at UKON 2008, the annual gaming convention brought to you by the Miskatonic Student Union, the University of Kentucky's official gaming club. Running an event gets you in the door free for that day of the con, and this year's UKON has more than ever to offer. If you want to run a tabletop game, miniatures tournament, collectible card tournament, or other gaming event, just email me at hida_jiremi@yahoo.com with a short synopsis of your event, preferred number of players, and preferred day and time slot. If I wind up needing additional information, I can get in touch with you.

Also, any artistically inclined people: this year's UKON is featuring a full-sized Artists' Alley! Artists from all over the area will be attending to show off their work and possibly do personalized commissions. Any artist wanting to attend should contact me through the email above; we still have plenty of space available, and artists attend free too!

UKON will be running February 8 and February 9, 2008; Friday, 5 PM to midnight, and Saturday, 10 AM to midnight. Entry is five dollars a day, and parking is free. Location is the University of Kentucky's Student Center, Grand Ballroom and adjoining locations (described in the con booklet). In addition to gaming events galore, we're having an Artists' Alley, Cardhalla for charity, a gaming auction, a sci-fi/fantasy movie room, and additional events provided by UK Anime, UK's own Japanese animation club. We have something to appeal to everyone, so if you're going to be in the Lexington area the second weekend of February, come on by for a good time.

Hope to hear from some people!


Jeremy Puckett


----------

